# "Superchips" Dyno results



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I contacted Superchips and asked them for their dyno results for the Pontiac GTO LS2 application and this is what they sent me:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance.  Is that for using a reflashing unit like this one?
eBay Motors: SUPERCHIPS FLASHPAQ 04-06 PONTIAC GTO 6.0 5.7 LS2 LS6 (item 180223317162 end time Mar-18-08 13:44:02 PDT)
And is using one of those considered a 'tune' ? and if not, what DO people use to perform a 'tune'?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Forgive my ignorance.  Is that for using a reflashing unit like this one?
> eBay Motors: SUPERCHIPS FLASHPAQ 04-06 PONTIAC GTO 6.0 5.7 LS2 LS6 (item 180223317162 end time Mar-18-08 13:44:02 PDT)
> And is using one of those considered a 'tune' ? and if not, what DO people use to perform a 'tune'?


Yes, it is like the diablo sport tuner. But the LS1 application is different I believe and it does not "reportedly" put the same numbers out at rear wheel, it is lower. The flashpaq tuner is a pre-set performance tune that reprograms your engine. Like the old plug/soder computer chips you could buy. It also does diagnostics/logs data and reads codes. You can lower or raise the speed limiter and rev limiter as well. The dyno graph is what superchips claims the LS2 puts to the rear wheels when programmed with their tuner. I guess we shall see when the dyno trip is made and to the Cecil County Marland Drag Strip for those who want to join in.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, I'd love to show you but you live all the way in WI. Cause I'd love to show you how she would spank that '65!!!:lol: Oh, by the way, how is that G-Tech workin' for ya.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Oh, I'd love to show you but you live all the way in WI. Cause I'd love to show you how she would spank that '65!!!:lol: Oh, by the way, how is that G-Tech workin' for ya.


Bring it buddy!!

...and I`m still waiting for the record amount of snow to melt.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Bring it buddy!!
> 
> ...and I`m still waiting for the record amount of snow to melt.


:lol::lol::lol:Yea, I had a nice ride yesterday up I95, took kids to their doctors appt. and let the goat stretch her legs a little. I was a perfect cruising day!! Sucks about that record snow!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So, if a 'tune' is just flashing the ECU to a preprogrammed performance mode, why then do you need another 'tune' for every additional MODs or go-fast items when more are added?? If you flashed it once, why would you need to do it again? How many performance levels are offered in the flash tool? And then, wouldn`t a stock engine benifit from a 'tune' as well?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> So, if a 'tune' is just flashing the ECU to a preprogrammed performance mode, why then do you need another 'tune' for every additional MODs or go-fast items when more are added?? If you flashed it once, why would you need to do it again? How many performance levels are offered in the flash tool? And then, wouldn`t a stock engine benifit from a 'tune' as well?


when i hear 'tuning' for an lsx i think of EFI live, and HPT
These are actual computer programs that you can change your entire fuel maps, and do very unique tunes depending on an array of mods. It is almost an art when tuning with these programs, but alot of people use the pre-programmed flash type handheld tuner. The custom tunes will generally see bigger gains because they are ussually done while on a dyno, and they adjust everything to maximize torque, and HP were you want it. If you don't do a dyno tune it can also be done on the street, but a dyno is just easier ussually. I don't know much else, thats just what i've learned from watching my buddies mess around w/ their heavily modded lsx's.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> So, if a 'tune' is just flashing the ECU to a preprogrammed performance mode, why then do you need another 'tune' for every additional MODs or go-fast items when more are added?? If you flashed it once, why would you need to do it again? How many performance levels are offered in the flash tool? And then, wouldn`t a stock engine benifit from a 'tune' as well?


Okday, Superchips pre-programmed tune Flasqpaq is really meant for stock vehicles, although some minor bolts on were reported to help as well. Diablo Sport Tuners give you the option of sending the unit back or updating through the internet for specific upgrades you may have completed other than stock. Example: Inatake/Headers more air coming in and out the computer can be reprogrammed for these modifications. Superchips as well lets you update through internet if they come up or discover another program that may give you more horsepower or economy mode. They both can act as trouble code readers as well as logging certain data aquistions from your vehicle.

If you dont keep making modifications, no you shouldnt need a tune. Some buy the flash tuners and I heard of some guys going to the dyno shops and have them tune your vehicle. I know with the Flash Tuners if you have to take your car back to a dealership it is always good to de-tune so that the dealership doesnt flash your computer and erases your tune to where I "guess" if you have it dyno tuned you will lose your $150.00 and would have to have them tune it all over again with their equipment. 

One other thing I have discovered if you have a Diablo Sport Predator tuner, and if you have other modifications, you can take it to a dyno shop and they will use the manual setting adjusters to tune your car on the dyno to get its peak horsepower etc. Hope this helps. I just found most of this information out by researching differernt forums and product websites. Hope it helps. Atleast I think I got it right. Sounds good.:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Superchips power gain for LS2*

Oh, on superchips they have a economy level and a performance tune. Also you can raise the rev limiter and speed limiter. Like mentioned before it is a diagnostic code reader and has data aquistion log capabilities. 

I am planning on getting the car dynoed this spring/summer just to see what numbers it runs. Hopefully with the simple mild modifications I have I get some kinda of results. Just enough to stay ahead of that "other guy" who may want to mess with ya. Maybe down the road after warranty I'll do the headers, cam. Duuno.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

looking at those graphs, can someone explain why you would want to move the rev limiter up?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LaPuzza said:


> looking at those graphs, can someone explain why you would want to move the rev limiter up?


Can't explain it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you built the bottom of the motor up and had different cam and springs designed to run higher RPMs, then I could see it. But no benefit for a stock engine, other then just hearing it rev higher. I`ve ran into a few people who think when it floats out it`s time to shift.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> So, if a 'tune' is just flashing the ECU to a preprogrammed performance mode, why then do you need another 'tune' for every additional MODs or go-fast items when more are added?? If you flashed it once, why would you need to do it again? How many performance levels are offered in the flash tool? And then, wouldn`t a stock engine benifit from a 'tune' as well?


Every mod you do changes the way in which air is moving in or out of the engine. When you change the way air is moving in or out of the engine the fueling also has to change. That's why you should tune after each set of mods that you do. A stock engine would almost always benefit from a tune as well because usually performance cars come from the factory with a conservative tune.

Hope this helps,
Chris


----------

